# Vor- / Nachteile => Maskiermodus / Extrahieren...?



## Nico (1. April 2005)

Hi,

welche Vor-/Nachteile bestehen beim Maskiermodus ggü dem Extrahieren...?


----------



## mcfaker (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

servus,
nunja, ganz grob gesagt, würde ich sagen, dass mit dem *Extahieren*
- einfacher exakte Schnittkanten geschaffen werden können,
- die auf wirklich jeden Hintergrund anwendbar sind.
- Extrahieren ist minimal aufwendiger aber feiner. Da jedes Pixel berücksichtigt wird
- So ist hier dann sogar das Freistellen von Haaren super möglich
- Extrahieren ist allerdings auf Konturlinien und Farbkontraste angewiesen
und kann dank diesen auch automatisiert werden, sprich man kann sich dank
der magentartigen Leitung des Pinsels kaum mehr verschneiden.

Die *Ebenenmaske*
- ist immer auf den Pinsel angewiesen und macht daher auch keine individuellen
Schnittkaten. Eine Kante ähnelt mehr einem Verlauf in den Hintergrund.
Selbst das Anwenden einer voherigen Bereichsmarkierung lässt in den meisten
Fällen Spuren des alten Hintergrundes am zu Extrahierenden Objekt zurück.

Prinzipiell lässt isch Empfehlen eine Kombination aus beiden Werkzeugen
zu empfehlen. Beim angehängten Bild habe ich z.b. zuerst eine Extraktion gemacht
und dannach mit der Ebenenmaske details korrigiert.


----------



## blount (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*



> *mcfaker*
> - ist immer auf den Pinsel angewiesen und macht
> daher auch keine individuellen Schnittkaten


(im Bereich Ebenenmaske)
Die besten Ergebnisse erreicht man in dem man
mit der Auswahl option arbeitet und dann mit
exakten Auswahlen die Ebenenmaske füllt.
Der Pinsel dient hauptsächlich (jedenfalls bei
mir) nur der Nachkorrektur).

Haare kann man mit Ebenenmasken auch sehr
gut freistellen wenn der Kontrast zum Hintergrund
vorhanden ist: Bild -> Kanalberechnungen.

Optimal fände ich es, wenn PS nach der Extraktion
auch eine Ebenenmaske für den Extrahierten Teil
anlegen würde, damit man diesen nachträglich
auch im Nachhinein verändern kann und nicht nur
während der Extraktion mit dem Maskierungstool.
Kann man natürlich auch von hand das mit Ctrl+Maus
auswahl erstellen und dann aufs original Bild als Ebenen-
maske übertragen aber eine automatisierung fände ich 
halt ganz praktisch.


----------



## McAce (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

du kannst doch das Bild im Nachhinein verändern zwar bedingt aber es geht, ich nutze dazu
den Protokollpinsel. Damit kannst du dann ganz gut fehlendes ersetzen.
Aber hast schon Recht eine Ebenenmaske oder zumindest die Wahl ob man eine 
Ebene oder eine Ebenemaske haben möchte sollte es geben.


----------



## mcfaker (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*



> Die besten Ergebnisse erreicht man in dem man  mit der Auswahl option arbeitet und dann mit  exakten Auswahlen die Ebenenmaske füllt.  Der Pinsel dient hauptsächlich (jedenfalls bei  mir) nur der Nachkorrektur).


hmm... Du meinst also man bekommt mit der ebenenmaske in Verbindung mit einer Auswahl die besten Ergebnisse? .. kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja eines Besseren Belehren. Nehmen wir einfach mal ein kleines Anwedungsbielspiel. Stellen wir mal mit den 2 verschiedenen Methoden den Fuß dieses Taggeckos frei? .. hehe .. dann sehen wir bald, wo die Gränzen des Auswahltools und die der Extraktion stecken.

Das erste bild ist das Original... an dem Könntest du dich auch geschwind versuchen?
Ich habe auf die Uhr geschaut, ich habe 4 minuten gebraucht um den Fuß einmal zu umfahren.
Das ergebniss habe ich auf eine Rote Hintergrundebene gestellt um unreinheiten
besser sehen zu können. Das kannst du ja dann auch machen (Farbe: BF0A0A)
Jetzt könnte man dann noch details mit der Ebenenmaske freistellen,
will ich aber nun nich machen 

Versuch mal mit deiner Methode ein vergleichbares ergebniss zu erziehlen?
thxi ...cya oli


----------



## blount (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

Mein Zitat bezog sich auf *Ebenenmasken* !
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Ebenenmasken besser
sind als die Methode Extrahieren!



> *blount*
> (im Bereich Ebenenmaske)
> Die besten Ergebnisse erreicht man in dem man



Für meine Methode habe ich allerdings ca. 8min
gebraucht ^^.


//edit: Wo findet man solche genialen Motive?


----------



## mcfaker (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

höö .. hm, nuja nu bin ich überrascht ... du hast mit dem "polygonal lasso tool" die auswahl gemacht? und diese Auswahl dann mit "Father" um ein paar pixel verschommen gemacht? (sorry, hab die US version) ... mich würde interessieren, wie viel pixel du die auswahl verschwommen hast .. 0,5 .. 1 ? .. und ob du wirklich das Polyginale Lasso genommen hast? oder das Magnetische .. ^^ .. auf jedenfall schauts auf anhieb feiner aus ..  .. gut gut .. 

PS: das Foto habe ich im Luisenpark in Mannheim gemacht. Dieser Gecko Saß an der Galswand seines Terrariums.  ..  In Zoos kann man manchal ganz hübsche sachen finden. hier nen Bild von der Aktion: http://www.gymntz.grafikfirma.de/Grafik/gallerie_oliver_uhrig/Kunst/pics/menu_04_equipment_index.jpg
Allerdings war das Foto anfangs derbe schlecht ^^ scheiss licht, doofer Ausschnitt .. erst ne totale Inversion hat das Foto einigermaßen interessant gemacht ..  ..
machs gut .. oli


----------



## blount (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

Also ich habe gar nicht mit dem polygon Lasse
gearbeitet. Ich habe das Bild in PS eingeladen
und mir dann die verschiedenen Farbkanäle
angeschaut. Dann sucht man sich die Kanäle
aus die den grössten Unterschied zwischen
Vorder- und Hintergrund darstellen.

Dann auf Bild -> Kanalberechnungen und ein
bischen mit den Farbkanälen testen die den
grössten Kontrast zwischen Vorder- und
Hintergrund darstellen. Natürlich gibt es kein
Patentrezept. An einigen Stellen sind die Kontraste
besser als an anderen. Muss man dann ein 
bischen öfter machen damit jeder Rand abgedeckt
ist. Und dann zur perfekten Maske verschmelzen.
(über Gradationskurven die Kontraste der Ränder
so erhöhen dass nur noch schwarz-weiss Kontrast
entsteht) Die paar weissen Flecken die im innern
des Motivs entstanden sind hab ich dann noch schnell
mit dem Pinsel weiss ausgemalt, denn das wichtigste
sind ja eh die Kanten.

Weil die Ränder zu »krakelig« waren habe ich dann
die maske mit dem Gauschen Weichzeichner mit
1,0 px weichgezeichnet.

Die Methode Extrahieren geht auf jedenfall schneller,
vorallendingen für Anfänger, aber auch mit dieser
Methode muss man dann immer noch von Hand
nachkorregieren und dann dauert es ungefähr
genauso lange wie mit Masken und Kanalberechnungen,
aber man kann das Ergebnis viel besser beeinflussen
und steuern!


//edit: Ist natürlich auch ein super problematisches
Motiv, weil an manchen Stellen kaum Kontraste
zum Hintergrund zu finden sind (markierte Stellen).


----------



## mcfaker (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

oki, danke dir ... von der Methode mit den Kanälen hab ich schon mal gelesen, aber habs noch nie ausprobiert. Werd ich dann mal machen müssen. danke dir .. schönen tag noch gell  (der is ja echt schön, ich geh nu bissel raus, lernen .. hehe [nächte woche abi uiui!  ] )


----------



## blount (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

Dann alles gute für's Abi!
(habs zum Glück schon hinter mir)

Es stellt sich natürlich immer die Frage in
welchem Fall man welche Methode anwendet.
Die hängt auch immer sehr stark vom Motiv ab!

Bis denn,
schönes Wetter hilf immer, nur beim Lernen
möchte man am liebsten was anderes machen ^^.


----------



## Nico (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

Vielen Dank an Euch. Hilft mir sehr weiter. Der Maskenmodus ging ein bißchen unter, aber der scheint in vielen Fällen sowieso nicht so angesagt zu sein...

Also mit dem Extrahieren ist es besonders für einen Anfänger natürlich einfach + schnell, aber die Methode mit den Kanälen scheint echt gute Ergebnisse zu bringen. Hab´s selber mal mit dem Gecko versucht, hab´s aber nicht hin bekommen. Hier gib´s ein Tutorial, dass ähnlich mit dieser methode arbeitet (aber doch irgendwie anders ;-) )...


----------



## versuch13 (1. April 2005)

*Re: Vor-/Nachteile => Maskiermodus/Extrahieren...?*

Hi, das Tutorial was du da gefunden hast erzielt ja so wie es dort aussieht ein gutes Ergebnis, allerdings ist es für das Ausgangsbild viel viel zu umständlich.

Hier bekommt man einige sehr gute Tipps zu Photoshop, und das Tutorial dürfte dann auch interessant für dich sein, sieht erstmal viel aus, ist aber richtig einfach wenn man es einmal gemacht und verstanden hat.

http://www.wargalla.de/99-06.pdf


greetz


----------



## Nico (1. April 2005)

Ja, Danke auch an Dich für das Tutorial. Aber mein problem mit dem Geckofuss ist, das ich das Motiv gar nicht erst als SW-Kontrast hinbekomme. Weder mit Kanalberechnungen/Gradationskurven noch mit Kontrast (in Deinem Tutorial). Aber Übung macht bekanntlich den meister. Muss noch ein bißchen rumwurschteln...


----------



## zechi (2. April 2005)

Zu dem Problem, dass man mit dem Extractfilter nur über den Protokollpinsel Korrekturen vornehmen kann, kam mir grad was in denn Sinn:

 1. Ausgangsbild duplizieren
 2. Im "Original" das Motiv per Extractfilter freistellen
 3. Die Ebentransparenz des freigestellten Motivs als Auswahl sichern, und zwar direkt in das Duplikat des Bildes.
 4. Im Duplikat eine Ebenenmaske aus der Auswahl erstellen

 Was bringts: Alle Vorteile des Extractfilter + maximale Korrekturmöglichkeit dank Ebenenmasken.


----------



## versuch13 (2. April 2005)

Hört sich gut an!

Kannst du Punkt drei nochmal etwas Erläutern? Ebenentransparenz? 

greez


----------



## blount (2. April 2005)

@ zechi,


> *blount*
> Kann man natürlich auch von hand das mit Ctrl+Maus
> auswahl erstellen und dann aufs original Bild als Ebenen-
> maske übertragen aber eine automatisierung fände ich
> halt ganz praktisch.



den ganzen Thread lesen bringt manchmal
doch so einige Vorteile ^^.


----------



## zechi (3. April 2005)

Ups .... bei soviel text kann das leicht mal untergehen


----------

